# Synchro Gmail et Carnet d'adresses



## Arkael (1 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Récemment heureux possesseur d'un iMac, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de synchroniser les contacts de mon Carnet d'adresses avec mon compte Gmail.

J'ai vu, dans les options de "Carnet d'adresses", que cela est tout à fait possible avec un compte Yahoo Mail et en plus de façon très transparente et rapide. J'ai testé avec mon compte Yahoo Mail.

Mais je veux rester sur Gmail !!  

Merci à tous pour votre aide, et bonne journée


----------



## Bonfire (1 Mars 2008)

Salut Arkael,

Je pense que tu trouveras ton bonheur ICI.

Perso j'utilise Plaxo qui me semble plus pratique, car je peux synchroniser Gmail, Outlook (boulot), ical et les contacts.

Bonne lecture


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2008)

il y a d'autres sujets sur cette demande  ou tu verras outre la solution du daemon 
un très bon  logiciel ( payant)  spanning sync et  la solution de passer par des sites gratuits  à la plaxo et similaire

( qui est une des plus simple car tu as en permanence  en ligne un jeu du carnet indépendant de ton carnet Mac ou webmail ou telephone)

Attention à un détail  avec plaxo 
bien formater les options / vie privée si tu ne souhaites pas que plaxo demande -pour toi- aux contacts de mettre leur fiche à jour
c'est une option pratique mais elle peut  agacer certains ( de tes contacts)


----------



## Arkael (3 Mars 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses,

Je vais tester vos solutions et rendrais un retour d'impressions. 

Mais je trouve dommage qu'il n'y ait rien d'aussi simple rapide et ludique que la synchro Yahoo Mail et "Carnet d'adresses" de Mac qui est dispo dans les options. 
On clique sur le bouton synchronisation et voilà.

Ca me donnerait presque envie de passer à Yahoo Mail... 


En tout cas, mail ceci, ou mail cela, ça reste du mail, donc, on déménage dans le forum à des "quoi"


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2008)

mais rien ne t'empeche de passer aussi à yahoo  mail

( bon en ce moment yahoo mail a d'immenses soucis de smtp , mais sinon c'est correct)


----------



## Arkael (3 Mars 2008)

Bah en fait je me suis créé mes adresses Gmail et Yahoo Mail en même temps, et j'ai beaucoup hésité entre les deux.
Au final j'ai opté pour Gmail pour sa renommée et le fonction IMAP.

Néanmoins je préfère de loin d'interface ludique de Yahoo Mail, et le fait que mon carnet d'adresses Mac soit synchronisé automatiquement.

Mais bon.. j'espère qu'une MAJ de Leopard fera en sorte que la même chose soit possible pour Gmail..
Pour un tel favoritisme??

PS: j'ai regardé les liens que vous m'avez donné mais j'ai baissé les bras  
Trop fastidieux et complet, je ne sais pas tout faire. Tant pis mais merci!


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2008)

donc en fait tu voudrais les outils yahoo dans gmail...
une solution 
tu fais du lobbying auprès de google pour qu'ils rachetent yahoo

et sinon methode simple
tu restes chez yahoo

(ps yahho mail et gmail ce n'est pas le même marché du tout)

en passant 
l'extension FF better gmail te donnera des options interessantes
de même et ca tu le sais que d'etre en interface english US permet d'avoir les nouveautés avant l'interface fr


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2008)

Arkael a dit:


> PS: j'ai regardé les liens que vous m'avez donné mais j'ai baissé les bras
> Trop fastidieux et complet, je ne sais pas tout faire. Tant pis mais merci!


Euh.. Plaxo dans le genre pas compliqué c'est pas facile de faire mieux...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2008)

simplissime
mais on a pas donné le lien ...
( histoire de compliquer  )


----------



## Philippe 1 (3 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Récemment heureux possesseur d'un iMac, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de synchroniser les contacts de mon Carnet d'adresses avec mon compte Gmail.

Comme tu as pu le voir, c'est possible. 

Quant à moi, j'ai utilisé *Mail Setup*:rateau: Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment ce que tu recherche, mais  ce que je voulais, c'était utiliser "Mail" pour rapatrier les messages de mon compte "GMAIL".
Plus besoin d'aller sur le site de "Gmail" et maintenant je peux utiliser mon carnet d'adresse sans problèmes. 

Et ça fonctionne à merveille et paramétrer un compte est un véritable jeu d'enfant.:love:


----------



## Arkael (4 Mars 2008)

Oui j'utilise déjà MAIL pour gérer mon compte Gmail, mais ce que je voulais c'est pouvoir synchroniser automatiquement les contacts de mon Carnet d'adresses pour qu'ils se retrouvent dans mes contacts Gmail.

Ca le fait avec Yahoo Mail, il suffit de cliquer sur "Synchronisation", le bouton en haut à droite dans la barre supérieure de l'écran, il est symbolisé par deux flèches courbes qui se suivent.

J'ai testé "A to G", le logiciel que vous m'avez donné, et cela marche! Mais uniquement pour les adresses mail et cela reste une procédure fastidieuse comparé à Yahoo Mail.


Mais je vous remercie tous pour votre aide!
La meilleure solution serait que je délaisse Gmail pour Yahoo Mail mais, malgré son interface beaucoup plus attractive et ludique, j'ai du mal à laisser Gmail lol...:rose:


----------

